# The Pacific Islands



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Has anyone here travelled to The Pacific Islands whether they are in Micronesia, Melanesia or Polynesia? For those who don't know, they are the hundreds of islands scattered throughout the Pacific Ocean. These includes New Zealand, Guam, Fiji, The Samoas, Cook Islands, Hawaii, etc. 

Indonesia, Japan, The Philippines, Singapore and Taiwan are also islands in The Pacific but they are grouped with Asia than Oceana so they *don't* count.


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

I've been to Hawaii 4 times.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Haven't visited any yet - but will visit Hawaii next summer ( can't wait :happy: )


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I want to visit Hawaii eventually.

The Pacific Islands are seriously "uncharted territory" for me...I barely know the names of the islands, which is ironic, because I think of myself as a geographic whiz.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

I've only been to Philippines. 

Boracay









Manila









Banaue









Makati


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

diz said:


> I've only been to Philippines.


Again, The Philippines are islands in The Pacific but are classified with Asia than Oceana. So technically, The Philippines *doesn't* count.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Haven't visited any yet - but will visit Hawaii next summer ( can't wait :happy: )


I thought you don't like americans?
:dunno:
I've never been on an island in the pacific(except japan obviously).


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The idea on me creating this thread is because I always pass these islands whenever I fly from LA to HK. You would have the navigation screen infront of you so you can see what part of the world you're at. 

Being cramped in economy class, you would have a hard time sleeping. I would feel like coming down to these islands and sleep  If not also see these islands myself.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Again, The Philippines are islands in The Pacific but are classified with Asia than Oceana. So technically, The Philippines *doesn't* count.


oh you confused me, you shouldn't have mentioned the philippines at all then. :lol:


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

but i hear guam is nice.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*Guam*










By Cliff Uy

http://www.pbase.com/cliff_uy/guam__usa


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

diz said:


> oh you confused me, you shouldn't have mentioned the philippines at all then. :lol:


My bad. I actually meant that Indonesia, Japan, Philippines, Singapore and Taiwan doesn't count because they are group with Asia rather than Oceana.

*Hong Kong Island* is an island in The Pacific but it doesn't count


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*Saipan*

This island is popular with Japanese tourists who would fly there during the weekends just to play golf than fly back to Japan on a Sunday night 










From Felix Cabrera
http://www.pbase.com/niyokpotu/saipangallery









Obyan Beach






















































Hotel Nikko. The Emperor of Japan stayed here.









Lau Lau Beach









View from Mt. Tapochau


















Bonzal Cliff Memorial with Suicide Cliff on the background


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I spent a month in Fiji a few years ago, it has an interesting culture with it's mixture of indigenous Melanesian people and the Fiji Indian community, there is also a sprinkling of Chinese and Western people there too. 

Of course it also has some lovely beaches and good diving. Suva is also quite pleasant for a day or two but it's pretty quiet.

I spent most of my time on the main Viti Levu island but also visited Mana and Ovalau.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Haven't visited any yet - but will visit Hawaii next summer ( can't wait :happy: )


you already started to learn to dance hula hula? :?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> The idea on me creating this thread is because I always pass these islands whenever I fly from LA to HK. You would have the navigation screen infront of you so you can see what part of the world you're at.
> 
> Being cramped in economy class, you would have a hard time sleeping. I would feel like coming down to these islands and sleep  If not also see these islands myself.


What airline would fly across the Pacific along the fattest part of the Earth? The usual flight paths are along the NW coast, Alaska, then down towards Hong Kong via Japan and Taiwan. There is a more southerly route but they won't be passing Tahiti or Hawaii.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Maki-chan said:


> I thought you don't like americans?
> :dunno:


Why wouldn't I like Americans? :?

The US is one of the best countries for travelling imo - English is widespread, road quality is high, it's cheap and the nature is diverse and easy accessible..

When I go to Hawaii it'll be my 7th visit to the States since 2002  

( I do disagree with the social system and to some extend foreign policy and ofcause the human rights violations - but that's political and won't affect my travels plans as it doesn't affect me personally when there )



Arpels said:


> you already started to learn to dance hula hula? :?


lol Nah I think I'll pass and spend some time in the beach bars instead


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Why wouldn't I like Americans? :?
> 
> The US is one of the best countries for travelling imo - English is widespread, road quality is high, it's cheap and the nature is diverse and easy accessible..
> 
> ...


lol just that alot of europeans hate us. Have fun at hawaii


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> What airline would fly across the Pacific along the fattest part of the Earth? The usual flight paths are along the NW coast, Alaska, then down towards Hong Kong via Japan and Taiwan. There is a more southerly route but they won't be passing Tahiti or Hawaii.


It was a *Cathay Pacific* flight from Los Angeles to HK. There are times that when I fly with CX from California to HK, the plane would fly through Alaska then to Japan / Taiwan. But the last flight I took of this direction, our plane passed north of Hawaii so you can see the Hawaiian and Midway Islands on the screen.

There was also one point when I flew with *Philippine Airlines* from Los Angeles to Manila. Our plane stopped over at Honolulu for refuelling due to excessive baggages. Unfortunately, we were unable to leave the plane because of strict immigration.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice pictures wanch


----------

